# m2 racer orb 2 pedals??



## b987654 (Aug 18, 2005)

I just saw these and they look really nice. Does any one have any info on durability? and what wears out on the cleat? any reviews? 
I eat Da Spd-L pedal body covers like candy and am looking for a lighter?(or not) alternative. The m2racers seem to be metal on metal contact.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=59216 Also go to http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=13099&highlight=racer+pedal


----------

